# MISC | Railway tunnels



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I've made a list of all railway tunnels in use or in advanced stages of construction and at least 10 km long. Tunnels used exclusively by subway systems are excluded. The list is arranged by the length of the tunnel with tunnels under construction in grey. 


_1.Gotthard base Switzerland 57.1 km 2017 (breakthrough 2010) _
2.Sei-kan Japan 53.8 km 1988 
3.Chunnel UK/France 50.4 km 1994 
4.Lotschberg base Switzerland 34.6 km 2007 (partially single track)
_5.New Guanjiao China 32.6 km 2012 (finished?)_
6.Guadarrama Spain 28.4 km 2007 
7.Taihang China 27.8 km 2007 
8.Hakkoda Japan 26.4 km 2010 
9.Iwate-Ichinohe Japan 25.8 km 2002 
10.Pajares base Spain 24.7 km 2014 
11.Lainzer/Wienerwald  Austria 23.8 km 2012 
12.Daishimizu Japan 22.2 km 1982 
_13. Iiyama Japan 22.2 km 2012 (breakthrough 2007)_
14.Wushaoling China 21 km 2006 
15.Luliangshan China 20.8 km 2011 
16.Geumjeong Korea 20.3 km 2010 
17.Simplon Italy/Switzerland 19.8 km 1905
18.Vereina Switzerland 19 km 1999 (single track)
19.Shin-Kanmon Japan 18.7 km 1975 
20.Apennine Italy 18.5 km 1934 
21.Vaglia Italy 16.7 km 2009 
22.West Qinling China 16.6 km 2014 
23.Rokko Japan 16.2 km 1972 
24.Radfeld-Jenbach Austria 16 km 2012 
25.Ceneri base Switzerland 15.4 km 2019 (ca 50% dug )
26.Furka base Switzerland 15.4 km 1982 
27.Firenzuola Italy 15.3 km 2009 
28.Monte Santomarco Italy 15.3 km 1987 
29.Haruna Japan 15.3 km 1982 
30.Severomuyskiy Russia 15.3 km 2003 (single track)
31.Gorigamine Japan 15.2 km 1997 
32.Gotthard Switzerland 15 km 1882 
33.Nakayama Japan 14.9 km 1982 
34.Mount McDonald Canada 14.6 km 1988
35.Romerike Norway 14.6 km 1999 
36.Lotschberg Switzerland 14.6 km 1913 
37.Dayaoshan China 14.3 km 1987 
38.Taipei Taiwan 14 km 2007 
39.Hokuriku Japan 13.9 km 1962 
40.Frejus France/Italy 13.7 km 1871 
41.Shin-shimizu Japan 13.5 km 1967
42.Hex River South Africa 13.5 km 1989
43.Caponero-Capoverde Italy 13.1 km 2001 
44.Sciliar Italy 13.1 km 1993 
45.Aki Japan 13 km 1975 
46.Changliangshan China 12.8 km ??? (breakthrough 2000)
47.Peloritana Italy 12.8 km 2001 
48.Inntal Austria 12.7 km 1994 
49.New Cascade USA 12.5 km 1929 
50.Kitakyushu Japan 11.8 km 1975 
51.Fukushima Japan 11.7 km 1982
_ 52. Tunnel 3 (Tel Aviv-Jerusalem) 11.5 km 2017_ 
53.Pir Panjal India 11.4 km 2013 (breakthrough 2011)
54.Kubiki Japan 11.3 km 1969 
55.Flathead USA 11.3 km 1970 
56.Shiozawa Japan 11.2 km 1982 
57.Zao Japan 11.2 km 1982 
58.San Donato Italy 10.9 km 1986 
59.Shiziyang China 10.8 km 2011 
60.Landrucken Germany 10.8 km 1988 
61.Pianoro Italy 10.7 km 2009 
62.Lierasen Norway 10.7 km 1973 
63.Arlberg Austria 10.6 km 1885 
64.Stans-Terfens Austria 10.6 km 2012 
65.Munden Germany 10.5 km 1991 
66.Akakura Japan 10.5 km 1997 
67.Raticosa Italy 10.4 km 2009 
68.Ikuta Japan 10.4 km 1976 
69.Santa Lucia Italy 10.3 km 1977 
70.Finse Norway 10.3 km 1993 
71.New Kuanying Taiwan 10.3 km 2003 
72.Stratford West UK 10.1 km 2007 
73.Daisan-shibisan Japan 10 km 2004 


Some statistics: 73 tunnels or advanced projects above 10 km, from those 16 are longer than 20 km and 5 longer than 30. Distribution by country (counting international tunnels twice):

Japan 21 
Italy 13
China 8
Switzerland 8
Austria 5
Norway 3
France, Spain, Taiwan, Germany, UK, USA 2
South Korea, Canada, Russia, India, Israel, South Africa 1


By the time of opening:

19th century 3
1900-1940 4
1941-1970 4
1971-1980 7
1981-1990 14
1991-2000 9
2001-2010 19
after 2010 13


I might have missed some projects in China and perhaps in Japan as well. It's often difficult to find info about those in English or German... So please do point out any omissions - I'd like the list to be as comprehensive as possible! I deliberately didn't include some projects (Brenner base, Koralm etc.) in very early stages of construction.


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

Sunfuns said:


> I've made a list of all railway tunnels in use or in advanced stages of construction and at least 10 km long. Tunnels used exclusively by subway systems are excluded. The list is arranged by the length of the tunnel with tunnels under construction in grey.
> 
> 
> _1.Gotthard base Switzerland 57.1 km 2017 (breakthrough 2010) _
> ...


You missed the Hex River Tunnel in South Africa at 13.5km the longest railway tunnel in Africa.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

And tunnel 3 in the Tel-Aviv-Jerusalem new rail line, Israel. 11.5km, currently u/c.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/51/Railway_to_Jerusalem_(A1).png


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

The Fehmarn Belt Fixed Link between Lolland in Denmark and Fehmarn in Germany is around 19 kilometres long and will open in 2021.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks, I'll add South African tunnel (didn't even think that there might be long ones there!) and the one in Israel. The one between Sweden and Denmark hasn't been started so not yet.


----------



## Spikespiegel (Jul 13, 2009)

Sunfuns said:


> Thanks, I'll add South African tunnel (didn't even think that there might be long ones there!) and the one in Israel. The one between Sweden and Denmark hasn't been started so not yet.


The tunnel between Sweden and Denmark was finished in 2000!


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Spikespiegel said:


> The tunnel between Sweden and Denmark was finished in 2000!


Sorry, I meant the tunnel between Denmark and Germany. The one between Sweden and Denmark is indeed long finished, but only 4.5 km long. The remarkable part there is the bridge.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

An addition and a correction for Japan.

Iiyama Japan 22.2 km 2012 (breakthrough 2007) U/C

The segment of the line will be completed this year, but operation will only fully start in 2015.

corrections

54.Fukushima Japan *11.7* km 1982


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I think Pajares tunnel can be written as estimated 2014...

("hole" is done, but the rest of infrastructure pending and advancing very slowly)


----------



## stingstingsting (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm so proud that my company is building the Gotthard Base Tunnel!

Just thought I had to say it


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

This list misses many Chinese long railway tunnels. See my list in Chinese Raileay thread. These are just top 50, which are longer than 13km. There are more tunnels between 10km to 13km.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89811522&postcount=4600
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89811669&postcount=4602
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89812008&postcount=4603
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89812008&postcount=4604
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89812008&postcount=4605



# Name (Chinese) Province Length km (mi) Tubextrack Year Completed Line(Chinese)

1. New Guanjiao Tunnel (新关角隧道) Qinghai 32.645 km (20.3 mi) 2x1 u/c Xining-Golmud Railway （青藏铁路）

2. West Qinling Tunnel (西秦岭隧道) Gansu 28.24 km (17.5 mi) 2x1 2013 Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway（兰渝铁路）

3. Taihang Tunnel (太行山隧道) Shanxi 27.9 km (17.3 mi) 2x1 2007 Shijiazhuang-Taiyuan High-Speed Railway（石太客专）

4. South Lüliangshan Tunnel (南吕梁山隧道) Shanxi 23.4647 km (14.6 mi) 2x1 2014 Shanxi Central-South Railway (山西中南部铁路) 2tubes, 23.4647 km (14.6 mi) & 23.441 km (14.6 mi)

5. Middle Tianshan Tunnel (中天山隧道) Xinjiang 22.452 km (14.0 mi) 2x1 2012 Turpan-Kuqa 2nd Line Railway（南疆铁路土库二线）

6. Qingyunshan Tunnel （青云山隧道）Fujian 22.175 km (13.8 mi) 2x1 2012 Xiangtang-Putian Railway（向莆铁路）

7.Wushaoling Tunnel (乌鞘岭隧道) Gansu 21.1 km (13.1 mi) 2x1 2006 Lanzhou - Ürümqi Railway（兰新铁路）

8. Lüliangshan Tunnel (吕梁山隧道) Shanxi 20.800 km (12.925 mi) 2x1 2010 Taiyuan - Zhongwei - Yinchuan Railway（太中银铁路）

9. Muzhailing Tunnel (木寨岭隧道) Gansu 19.08 km (11.86 mi) 2x1 2013 Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway（兰渝铁路）

10. Qinling Tunnel （秦岭隧道）Shaanxi 18.460 km (11.5 mi) 2x1 2002 Xi'an - Ankang Railway（西康铁路） 

11. Shilin Tunnel （石林隧道） Yunnan 18.218 km (11.3 mi) 1x2 u/c Kunming - Nanning Railway（云桂铁路）

12. Taihangshan Tunnel (太行山隧道) Shanxi,Henan 18.125 km (11.3 mi) 2x1 2014 Shanxi Central-South Railway (山西中南部通道)

13. Xuefengshan Tunnel （雪峰山隧道）Fujian 17.892 km (11.1 mi) 2x1 2012 Xiangtang-Putian Railway（向莆铁路）

14. Xiuling Tunnel （秀岭隧道）Yunnan 17.623 km (11.0 mi) 2x1 2013 Dali-Ruili Railway (大瑞铁路）

15. Gaoganshan Tunnel （高盖山隧道）Fujian 17,612 km (10,943.6 mi) 2x1 2012 Xiangtang-Putian Railway（向莆铁路）

16. Zhongtiaoshan Tunnel (中条山隧道) Shanxi 17.35 km (10.8 mi) 2x1 u/c Yuncheng-Sanmengxia Railway (运三铁路)

17. Yongshouliang Tunnel （永寿梁隧道）Shaanxi 17.16 km (10.7 mi) 1x1 2012 Xi'an-Pingliang Railway (西平铁路)

18. Liupanshan Tunnel (六盘山隧道) Gansu 16.719 km (10.4 mi) 1x1 2012 Tianshui-Pingliang Railway (天平铁路)

19. Hadapu Tunnel (哈达铺隧道) Gansu 16.6 km (10.3 mi) 2x1 2013 Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway（兰渝铁路）

20. Taiyueshan Tunnel (太岳山隧道) Shanxi 16.194 km (10.1 mi) 2x1 2014 Shanxi Central-South Railway (山西中南部通道) 

21. Fajiushan Tunnel (发鸠山隧道) Shanxi 16.007 km (9.9 mi) 2x1 2014 Shanxi Central-South Railway (山西中南部通道)

22. Xiangshan Tunnel (象山隧道) Fujian 15.901 km (9.880 mi) 2x1 2011 Longyan-Xiamen Railway (龙厦铁路)

23. Erqingshan Tunnel (二青山隧道) Shanxi 15.851 km (9.8 mi) 2x1 2013 Taiyuan-Xingxian Railway (太兴铁路)

24. Heishan Tunnel (黑山隧道) Gansu 15.764 km (9.795 mi) 2x1 2013 Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway（兰渝铁路）

25. Daiyunshan Tunnel （戴云山隧道）Fujian 15.623 km (9.7 mi) 2x1 2012 Xiangtang-Putian Railway（向莆铁路）

26. Guanshan Tunnel (关山隧道) Gansu 15.55 km (9.7 mi) 1x1 2012 Tianshui-Pingliang Railway (天平铁路)

27. Liulangshan Tunnel (六狼山隧道) Shanxi 15.175 km (9.4 mi) 1x2 2012 Zhungeer-Shuozhou Railway (准朔铁路)

28. Maotianshan Tunnel (冒天山隧道) Shaanxi 14.915 km (9.3 mi) 1x1 2011 Baotou-Xi'an Railway (包西铁路)

29. Dapoling Tunnel （大坡岭隧道）Yunnan 14.728 km (9.2 mi) 2x1 2013 Dali-Ruili Railway (大瑞铁路)

30. Bibanpo Tunnel （壁板坡隧道）Yunnan 14.7 km (9.1 mi) 2x1 2015 Shanghai-Kunming HSR （沪昆高铁） 

31. Yanshan Tunnel （岩山隧道）Guizhou 14.695 km (9.1 mi) 2x1 Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR（贵广高铁)

32. Wuyishan Tunnel （武夷山隧道）Fujian 14.659 km (9.1 mi) 1x2 2012 Xiangtang-Putian Railway（向莆铁路

33. Dazhushan Tunnel （大柱山隧道）Yunnan 14.625 km (9.1 mi) 2x1 2013 Dali-Ruili Railway (大瑞铁路)

34. Sandu Tunnel （三都隧道）Guizhou 14.598 km (9.1 mi) 2x1 u/c Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR (贵广高铁)

35. Tianchiping Tunnel （天池坪隧道）Gansu 14.528 km (9.0 mi) 2x1 Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway （兰渝铁路）

36. Dayaoshan Tunnel (大瑶山隧道) Guangdong 14.295 km (8.883 mi) 1x2 1987 Beijing - Guangzhou Railroad（京广铁路）

37. Jinguashan Tunnel（金瓜山隧道）Fujian 14.097 km (8.8 mi) 2x1 2012 Xiangtang-Putian)（向莆铁路）

38. YanmengguanTunnel（雁门关隧道）Shanxi 14.085 km (8.8 mi) 1x2 u/c North Datong-Puzhouzhen（北同蒲铁路）

39. Tianpingshan Tunnel （天平山隧道）Guangxi 14.012 km (8.7 mi) 1x2 u/cGuiyang-Guangzhou HSR (贵广高铁)

40. Tongmashan Tunnel （同马山隧道）Guizhou 13.929 km (8.7 mi) 1x2 u/c Guiyang-Guangzhou Railway (贵广高铁) 

41. Yesanguan Tunnel （野三关隧道）Hubei 13.838 km (8.6 mi) 2x1 2009Yichang-Wanzhou Railway (宜万铁路)

42. Baofengshan Tunnel （宝峰山隧道）Guangxi 13.708 km (8.5 mi) 2x1 u/c Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR (贵广高铁)

43. Humaling Tunnel （胡麻岭隧道）Gansu 13.611 km (8.5 mi) 2x1 2013 Lanzhou-Chongqing Railway （兰渝铁路）

44. North Tianshan Tunnel （北天山隧道）Xinjiang 13.610 km (8.5 mi) 2x1 2009 Jinghe-Yining-Huo Erguosi Railway (精伊霍铁路)

45. Wanshoushan Tunnel （万寿山隧道）Chongqing 13.468 km (8.4 mi) 2x1 2012 Chongqing-Lichuan Railway (渝利铁路)

46. Shanyang Tunnel （杉阳隧道）Yunnan 13.465 km (8.4 mi) 2x1 2013 Dali-Ruili Railway (大瑞铁路)

47. Changhongling Tunnel （长洪岭隧道）Yunnan 13.294 km (8.3 mi) 2012 Chongqing-Lichuan Railway (渝利铁路)

48. Dabieshan Tunnel （大别山隧道）Hubei 13.256 km (8.2 mi) 1x2 2008 Hefei-Wuhan High Speed Railway (合武铁路)

49. Anlu Tunnel （安禄隧道）Yunnan 13.187 km (8.2 mi) 2008 Guanglu-Kunming Railway (广昆铁路)

50. Xiapu Tunnel （霞浦隧道）Fujian 13.099 km (8.1 mi) 1x2 2009 Wenzhou-Fuzhou Railway (温福铁路) 



Sunfuns said:


> I've made a list of all railway tunnels in use or in advanced stages of construction and at least 10 km long. Tunnels used exclusively by subway systems are excluded. The list is arranged by the length of the tunnel with tunnels under construction in grey.
> 
> I might have missed some projects in China and perhaps in Japan as well. It's often difficult to find info about those in English or German... So please do point out any omissions - I'd like the list to be as comprehensive as possible! I deliberately didn't include some projects (Brenner base, Koralm etc.) in very early stages of construction.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

First of all big thanks about the Chinese list. I knew there must be more given the aggressive railway building program there lately and highly mountainous terrain!!! I'll try to add these when I have a bit more free time. A list of 10-13 km long tunnels would be highly appreciated as well. 

One uncertainty - West Qinling tunnel you (and wikipedia) list at 28.4 km, but the contractor site lists it at more modest 2X16.6 km (2 bores 16.6 km each, I guess). What's the actual situation there?

http://www.robbinstbm.com/case-study/west-qinling/


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ It is possible that 16.6 k is the lenght bored with these TBM, not the length of the whole tunnel.

Thank for the list, General Huo.

It would be interesting to know also the maximum depth of the tunnels, an informatio I added on it.wiki:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_di_gallerie_per_lunghezza


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Lainzer-/Wienerwaldtunnel is already finished just has not entered service so far, which is due to timetable reasons. Same accounts for Radfeld-Jenbach and Stans-Terfen.

Tunnel Radfeld–Wiesing (2012) is missing, which is exactly 11.507 Meters long.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Lower_Inn_Valley_railway


Another Austrian tunnel missing is the Koralm Tunnel (32.9 km), where around 10 km have been dug already. Should be done by 2022.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koralm_Tunnel


----------



## kjetilab (Mar 20, 2005)

A tunnel is under construction in Norway (around 4km excavated to date). No official name yet, but Holmestrandtunnelen is a good working title for it. The length is 12,3km, built for 250km/h and it will have a four track station in the middle (platform on track 1 and 4). Estimated to be completed Q4 2015.

Link to project-page (in Norwegian)


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

I forgot to mention in my previous post the 15km long tunnel on the Gautrain network in Johannesburg from the Malboro portal to Johannesburg Park Station.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks all. I'll try to add all I can during the weekend. 

About Austrian tunnels - I know that the three tunnels scheduled for opening this year are completely finished, but the years I listed for all other tunnels are also for the first commercial service through them. Somehow overlooked one of the tunnels on the lower Inn valley line... I was under impression that the digging of main bores for Koralm tunnel has not been started yet and it's just exploratory bores, access tunnels etc. Otherwise why another 10 years until finishing? It's a long tunnel, but not that long.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ I would exclude, or put in a separate list, city tunnels for metros and suburban trains, as they can be very long but very shallow.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I've already excluded all tunnels used exclusively by metro systems. City tunnels used by heavy rail are in, but very few are longer than 10 km.


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

Sunfuns said:


> Thanks all. I'll try to add all I can during the weekend.
> 
> About Austrian tunnels - I know that the three tunnels scheduled for opening this year are completely finished, but the years I listed for all other tunnels are also for the first commercial service through them. Somehow overlooked one of the tunnels on the lower Inn valley line... I was under impression that the digging of main bores for Koralm tunnel has not been started yet and it's just exploratory bores, access tunnels etc. Otherwise why another 10 years until finishing? It's a long tunnel, but not that long.


Evacuation of the main tubes started in 2011 so it's gonna take 11 years which is not too long IMO. Of course construction time could be shorter, but it's stretched due to fiscal reasons.

German info can be found here: http://www.oebb.at/infrastruktur/de...lmbahn/Wettmannstaetten__St._Andrae/index.jsp


----------

